# IBM smart card help



## tokicku1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi, I have an elitebook 8540W and i just got a new IBM Secure Way smartcard. Im trying to use it with the smartcard reader for security but when I put it in it says its not ready to receive commands and its showing up in device manager as a piece of hardware separate from the reader. I cant seem to find any drivers and device manager shows it not working because it needs one. Any idea how to fix this or what im doing wrong? Thanks , Tim


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Tim,

Have you looked up the IBM documentation for this?

E.g.,:

Setting up smart card authentication (click on 'Setting up smart card authentication').

Smart card Drivers (page looks a bit old, not sure how helpful it really is).

New IBM SmartCard Security Kit (scroll down to the 'New IBM SmartCard Security Kit' section).

Reading above makes it seem like you should have had some software to install? Is there any configuration steps you have tried with this software?


----------



## tokicku1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help! Im using an hp Elitebook 8540W with HP protect tools which has all the software for the smart card reader but when i try to set it up it says "Either the reader or smart card are unable to accept commands" I bought 2 smart cards ("gemplus gemsafe IBM secureway" and a "DECRU Expresso Pro 64k-FIPS") and get the same error on both however only the gemplus card shows up in device manager. Very confusing! Im about to go crazy cause i feel like im overlooking something small. Thanks again for any help you can give me. Tim


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you ever been able to get anything to work in the smart reader slot?

Do you have the latest drivers? You can download the latest drivers from HP for your Elitebook 8540W machine. I think you are after the Ricoh Media Card Reader Driver.


----------



## tokicku1 (Sep 23, 2013)

Stephen Bowles said:


> Have you ever been able to get anything to work in the smart reader slot?
> 
> Do you have the latest drivers? You can download the latest drivers from HP for your Elitebook 8540W machine. I think you are after the Ricoh Media Card Reader Driver.


do you mean like other smart cards? I have the 2 i bought but thats the only ones ive tried. It does recognize the cards it just says they are not ready to recieve commands. I have all the latest drivers for the reader installed so im not sure what it could be.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry for the delay.

To confirm then, you have the* latest card drivers*, is certain the *card reader is working correctly*, and you have *followed the IBM SecureWay smart card installation and configuration instructions*.

I would be concerned that the HP Protect tools could be conflicting with the required IBM software and drivers (or, if trying to use together, they might not be compatible).

Do you have the Enhanced Pre-Boot Security with your HP Protect? With your smart card available, try to follow through the pre-boot configuration.

I suggest attempting to contact HP/IBM support, to find out about compatibility with IBM SecureWay smart card and HP Protect.

As a side question, it sounds like you are trying to use industry targeted solutions on a personal system? Is your goal to set up your system so it only boots/logins if there is an external card/device attached?


----------

